# Building your own splitboard



## Miguel Sanchez (Dec 25, 2010)

He made a post about using a varnish on the inside edge & how he forgot to put it in the video. Check it out here :Splitboarding Tips by Xavier | Timelinemissions

Anyway, cool look at how to split a board, I'm kicking around the idea myself, even though here on the east coast there is practically no need.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

This will sound dumb, but luckily I am a noob, why a splitboard? What is the reason for a splitboard?:dunno:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Splitboards allow you to access any terrain, especially outside of resort boundaries. There is a lot of epic riding to be gotten outside of ski resorts... plus there's no lift ticket, or the other resort bullshit to deal with.

It's mostly for people who are skilled snowboarders who want to push the limits and experience new terrain. As you get to be a better snowboarder you will likely understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah ok, that makes sense, thanks dude.:thumbsup:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Basically to put HoboMaster's answer in much more general terms, going across long flat bits and skinning uphill.


----------

